# Preparing Rocks to put in a tank



## nstanford99 (Feb 6, 2012)

If i got rocks like this from a place in my area is there anything that i have to do to "prep" them to put in my tank, or can i just throw them right in?? Let me know, thanks guys!

http://broadwaysand.com/wp-content/uplo ... CN0916.jpg

they are a little bit bigger than these though. Thanks again, would be going in a 220 gallon tank.


----------



## oyster dog (Jul 2, 2013)

I'd give them a good scrubbing and rinse before they go in your tank.


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

Those are very nice looking rocks.


----------



## nstanford99 (Feb 6, 2012)

thanks,

would you scrub with warm water?? or something else


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

I would scrub them to remove the larger particles and then soak them in a diluted bleach solution overnight. Rinse them off the next day and soak them in a declorinator for another day. Then dry them in the sun until you cannot smell any bleach on them. You should be set to go at that point.


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

Spay them really good with a hose and throw em in the tank! Well maybe not throw them


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

many hoses have ammonia in them due to chemicals used in manufacturing. i agree with bleach solution to be safe. u never know what the rocks could have on them. DO NOT just spray with hose and put in tank. no offense to jim, but that is a horrible and risky suggestion. i'm sure he has probably done this himself and got lucky, but i personally wouldnt chance it


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

sumthinfishy said:


> many hoses have ammonia in them due to chemicals used in manufacturing. i agree with bleach solution to be safe. u never know what the rocks could have on them. DO NOT just spray with hose and put in tank. no offense to jim, but that is a horrible and risky suggestion. i'm sure he has probably done this himself and got lucky, but i personally wouldnt chance it


 Because bleach is so much better than ammonia :lol: I would say bleach/ lite soap is fine for a rock off the side of the road, from a landscaping place I wouldn't be so worried. Either way scrub it, clean it, bleach it what ever. Pretty sure it will be fine! FWIW I have done both and neither. Most of the time if I add a rock, I rinse it in the sink with some hot water scrub it with a scrubby sponge type thing and it goes in..


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

if u spray with hose and put in tank u have done nothing to kill organisms that may be on the rocks. all u have done is added some ammonia from the hose also. with a bleach/water wash u kill anything that may be on rock, and then u would rinse and soak with just water(not from a hose). do u see the difference jim? i personallly spend a lot of time and money on my tanks. i alsotake a great deal of pride in them as i'm sure everyone else here on the forum does. i personally would not take even the slightest risk when it comes to my tanks. if there is a safer way without the risk then why chance it? IMO


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

Wow really? Bleach, ammonia from water hoses? Every kid of my generation has drank water from a garden hose. Just scrub with warm water and add to your tank.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

it is very small amounts of ammonia in the hose. it will not effect a 100lb child, but a fish that has to live in it is a different story. i would just like to reitterate my position that i just wouldnt risk it if i didnt have to. thats all. i know there are a hundred different "safe" methods to preparing rocks for a tank. i am just trying to suggest ideas with the least risk to the to the op IMO. i am in no way trying to say other methods dont work, but seen things go bad in the past due to an avoidable mistake. i would hate to advise the op of a method that could result in deaths. the bleach wash has to be done correctly or that too could be risky. i feel if someone explains how to do it to the op, then that is safest method in the long run. imo


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

sumthinfishy said:


> it is very small amounts of ammonia in the hose. it will not effect a 100lb child, but a fish that has to live in it is a different story. i would just like to reitterate my position that i just wouldnt risk it if i didnt have to. thats all. i know there are a hundred different "safe" methods to preparing rocks for a tank. i am just trying to suggest ideas with the least risk to the to the op IMO. i am in no way trying to say other methods dont work, but seen things go bad in the past due to an avoidable mistake. i would hate to advise the op of a method that could result in deaths. the bleach wash has to be done correctly or that too could be risky. i feel if someone explains how to do it to the op, then that is safest method in the long run. imo


How about an 80lb. child? If you can't explain the "bleach" method why bring it up?
If bleach is used. Rinse throughly and then soak in Prime. :fish:
Oops sorry. //Some say prime is not required but only if you can't smell bleach it's then safe.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

i CAN explain the bleach method. thats what i use. if the op decides to go with bleach method i will be more than happy to elaborate. as far as 80lb child goes unless they have gills and are using the water to breath than i think u get my point. dont be a *********. noone is looking for an argument. just trying to help op. i dont know why u are taking this personal? i've clearly stated these are my opinions on the matter, and that i wasnt discrediting anyone else' methods. to the op i wish u best of luck. if u do have questions on bleach method feel free to pm me and i can explain in detail.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

In an RV they make special tanks and hoses designed for potable water for humans...can't hurt to avoid garden hoses.

Bleach is good to kill organisms...if you don't worry about organisms then a hot water scrub is good.


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

I get what you are saying sumthinfishey! So lets drop the my way your way thing. But I got a question.. Wouldn't any small trace of ammonia from a hose be converted to nitrite then nitrates? How much ammonia could come from a hose and stick to a rock. And what if someone uses that same hose to fill their tank. No debate just curious on your thought!!  FWIW I use RV hoses like DJ mentioned and I am on a well..


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

in all honesty i'm not sure. i was always told to never use a garden hose to rinse or fill aquarium do to risk of ammonia. you are probably right about only a small amount sticking to rock. again though, even if risk is small? why chance it if it could be avoided?


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

I've rinsed rocks both way...having some really big rocks I only had the garden hose to rinse them with as I couldn't get them to the sink. I scrubbed and rinsed with it and put them in the tank. No problems. Smaller rocks that I can manhandle, I take to the sink, scrub and rinse. I have also boiled rocks. No problems.

I have not bleached rocks but I understand why you might do this especially if there were holes or very rough uneven surfaces and such in the rocks that hitchhiking organisms might take a foothold in. This article discusses "Decorations" and rocks are one of the decorations...advice is there also for the reading.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/rift_lake_setup.php

And another article on rocks and rock types
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/rock_metals.php


----------



## earled (Jan 3, 2013)

I take bigger rocks to the car wash and pressure wash them.


----------



## wax32 (Aug 3, 2013)

I didn't know we weren't supposed to use the garden hose to fill the tank. I've been using it. I noticed yesterday that water from the hose had 20ppm nitrates and was wondering if that was normal. I didn't check it for ammonia but wouldn't be surprised I guess. I am heading out to wally world now to pick up an RV hose. Thanks gang!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Check your tap for nitrates...they should be zero. Why not get a Python?


----------



## wax32 (Aug 3, 2013)

The bathroom sink would be different from the faucet outside? Hmm. Never even considered that. I'll check. If it's cleaner maybe I'll get a python too. Got the hose for in the meanwhile.  I'll test the water coming out of the new hose too.


----------

